# How to choose the domain name for oil paintings site ?



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Artistforum, 
I have followed discussions a long time now and today I need your advice for my new site

I have 4 domain name where each and every one is about the same keyword. 

*oilpaintingcanvas(.)com* - new domain
*oilpaintingsgallery(.)net* - old domain, longtime 
*oil-painting(.)org* - new domain
*oilpainting(.)info* - new domain

Now I want to choose the right domain name for the big site, can you give me an advice ?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

My advice would be to choose a domain with a *.com* ending because it looks more professional.


----------

